# UF1 Midwest Series Races #1 & #2 at NORCAR, Sept. 26-28!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

September 26th, 27th, and 28th NORCAR will be hosting the UF1 Midwest Series races #1 & #2 !!

September 26th, 4pm to 10pm is open practice
September 27th, Doors open 8am racing at noon (race #1)
September 28th, Doors open 8am and racing at 11am (race #2)

Saturday and Sunday are two different race events.

We will also be running VTA and USGT (standard race lengths, not 15 minutes).

If you ran at our Tuning Haus race we will be doing a simular style layout.
There will be lots of dots and ice and minimum boards and flappers 

Class rules:
http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_5_Classes-Rules

Hotel info:
http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_19_Hotel-info

More info to come, keep these dates open!!


----------



## robert s (Apr 18, 2006)

Hope to see everyone out at Norcar at the Gate the end of this month for two fun filled days of carpet road racing action during the 1st two UF1 races of the year

Robert


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

This needs to be promoted and pushed hard somehow.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Remember the awesome track we had for the Tuning Hause race. Stay tuned!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Less then 2 weeks away!!

If you're looking for more info on the UF1 series check out:

http://uf1midwest.com/


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Just booked my room , see you all next Saturday !


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking forward to this next weekend. Never ran F1 before, so you have been warned.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Adam B said:


> Looking forward to this next weekend. Never ran F1 before, so you have been warned.


One of the most challenging classes and one of the most fun when you get it right (which happens about half the time).


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Wayne and Chuck , 
Going to start building my wtf1 tonight , can you guys give me a set up sheet for what works on your track ?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Piz said:


> Wayne and Chuck ,
> Going to start building my wtf1 tonight , can you guys give me a set up sheet for what works on your track ?


Stock springs to start, maybe slightly heavier shock oil and side dampening.
I think 40 for the shock and 50k in the tubes would be good 
I also went to a purple center spring, but may change with the layout we are putting down


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Could you post the race fees for this weekend again?

I know I saw them somewhere (Book of Face/email/men's room wall), but can't locate it now.

Thanks!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Stock springs to start, maybe slightly heavier shock oil and side dampening.
> I think 40 for the shock and 50k in the tubes would be good
> I also went to a purple center spring, but may change with the layout we are putting down


Thanks ! I will start there


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Could you post the race fees for this weekend again?
> 
> I know I saw them somewhere (Book of Face/email/men's room wall), but can't locate it now.
> 
> Thanks!


Friday practice $5 
Sat and Sunday race $20 for first class $10 each additional or $50 for the whole weekend


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Wiring up my electronics tonight where are you guys running the battery and esc ? In my Tamiya I run battery all the way forward and battery al the way up front , also do you stand up you servo like the directions say ?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

My battery is up front. Speeder and rec are in the back.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Mackin said:


> My battery is up front. Speeder and rec are in the back.


Same!


----------



## ewippler (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks to everyone at the Gate for putting on an awesome racing weekend. Facility and crew were top notch. Also thanks to Brad Palmer from F1 Paint Lab for sponsering the race.

Hopefully I will be able to attend another race at the Gate or Midwest UF1 series this season.

Erik


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks for coming down. Glad you had fun.

chuck


----------

